# THE BLOODIED BLACK HEART – whose heart is it anyway?



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*Jake Armstrong believes Becky Rackley is the recipient of his wife's donated heart*. She goes through the same thought process, but neither tells the other. She's a secret agent for MI5, working on anti-terrorism. He's an investigator for an insurance company, specialising in the theft of valuable works of art.

When a terrorist organisation threaten to blow up London with a dirty nuclear bomb unless their demands are met, and Jake tells Becky he's going to Moscow to hunt for a stolen painting, she thinks his trip could lead to the whereabouts of the nuclear missile launch pads. She wires him up with a tracking device - without his permission or knowledge - and keeps track of his movements from London.

The plan goes badly wrong. Jake is captured, left to die in a damp, cold shed in Moscow, and the terrorists issue an ultimatum: they'll nuke London in ten days unless their demands are met.

The clock starts to tick. London's evacuated, and Becky flies to Moscow in an attempt to avert a world catastrophe and find Jake, dead or alive.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008FXTNDO
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Bloodied-Black-Heart-ebook/dp/B008FXTNDO


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Nick,

Welcome again to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your book!

KindleBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KindleBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*Jake Armstrong believes Becky Rackley is the recipient of his wife's donated heart.* She goes through the same thought process, but neither tells the other. She's a secret agent for MI5, working on anti-terrorism. He's an investigator for an insurance company, specialising in the theft of valuable works of art.

When a terrorist organisation threaten to blow up London with a dirty nuclear bomb unless their demands are met, and Jake tells Becky he's going to Moscow to hunt for a stolen painting, she thinks his trip could lead to the whereabouts of the nuclear missile launch pads. She wires him up with a tracking device - without his permission or knowledge - and keeps track of his movements from London.

The plan goes badly wrong. Jake is captured, left to die in a damp, cold shed in Moscow, and the terrorists issue an ultimatum: they'll nuke London in ten days unless their demands are met.

The clock starts to tick. London's evacuated, and Becky flies to Moscow in an attempt to avert a world catastrophe and find Jake, dead or alive.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008FXTNDO
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Bloodied-Black-Heart-ebook/dp/B008FXTNDO


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*Jake Armstrong believes Becky Rackley is the recipient of his wife's donated heart*. She goes through the same thought process, but neither tells the other. She's a secret agent for MI5, working on anti-terrorism. He's an investigator for an insurance company, specialising in the theft of valuable works of art.

When a terrorist organisation threaten to blow up London with a dirty nuclear bomb unless their demands are met, and Jake tells Becky he's going to Moscow to hunt for a stolen painting, she thinks his trip could lead to the whereabouts of the nuclear missile launch pads. She wires him up with a tracking device - without his permission or knowledge - and keeps track of his movements from London.

*The plan goes badly wrong*. Jake is captured, left to die in a damp, cold shed in Moscow, and the terrorists issue an ultimatum: they'll nuke London in ten days unless their demands are met.

The clock starts to tick. London's evacuated, and Becky flies to Moscow in an attempt to avert a world catastrophe and find Jake, dead or alive.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008FXTNDO
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Bloodied-Black-Heart-ebook/dp/B008FXTNDO


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*Jake Armstrong believes Becky Rackley is the recipient of his wife's donated heart*. She goes through the same thought process, but neither tells the other. She's a secret agent for MI5, working on anti-terrorism. He's an investigator for an insurance company, specialising in the theft of valuable works of art.

When a terrorist organisation threaten to blow up London with a dirty nuclear bomb unless their demands are met, and Jake tells Becky he's going to Moscow to hunt for a stolen painting, she thinks his trip could lead to the whereabouts of the nuclear missile launch pads. She wires him up with a tracking device - without his permission or knowledge - and keeps track of his movements from London.

*The plan goes badly wrong*. Jake is captured, left to die in a damp, cold shed in Moscow, and the terrorists issue an ultimatum: they'll nuke London in ten days unless their demands are met.

*The clock starts to tick. London's evacuated, and Becky flies to Moscow in an attempt to avert a world catastrophe and find Jake, dead or alive.*

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008FXTNDO
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Bloodied-Black-Heart-ebook/dp/B008FXTNDO


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*Jake Armstrong believes Becky Rackley is the recipient of his wife's donated heart*. She goes through the same thought process, but neither tells the other. She's a secret agent for MI5, working on anti-terrorism. He's an investigator for an insurance company, specialising in the theft of valuable works of art.

When a terrorist organisation threaten to blow up London with a dirty nuclear bomb unless their demands are met, and Jake tells Becky he's going to Moscow to hunt for a stolen painting, she thinks his trip could lead to the whereabouts of the nuclear missile launch pads. She wires him up with a tracking device - without his permission or knowledge - and keeps track of his movements from London.

*The plan goes badly wrong*. Jake is captured, left to die in a damp, cold shed in Moscow, and the terrorists issue an ultimatum: they'll nuke London in ten days unless their demands are met.

*The clock starts to tick*. London's evacuated, and Becky flies to Moscow in an attempt to avert a world catastrophe and find Jake, dead or alive.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008FXTNDO
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Bloodied-Black-Heart-ebook/dp/B008FXTNDO


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*Jake Armstrong believes Becky Rackley is the recipient of his wife's donated heart*. She goes through the same thought process, but neither tells the other. She's a secret agent for MI5, working on anti-terrorism. He's an investigator for an insurance company, specialising in the theft of valuable works of art.

When a terrorist organisation threaten to blow up London with a dirty nuclear bomb unless their demands are met, and Jake tells Becky he's going to Moscow to hunt for a stolen painting, she thinks his trip could lead to the whereabouts of the nuclear missile launch pads. She wires him up with a tracking device - without his permission or knowledge - and keeps track of his movements from London.

*The plan goes badly wrong*. Jake is captured, left to die in a damp, cold shed in Moscow, and the terrorists issue an ultimatum: they'll nuke London in ten days unless their demands are met.

*The clock starts to tick*. London's evacuated, and Becky flies to Moscow in an attempt to avert a world catastrophe and find Jake, dead or alive.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008FXTNDO
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Bloodied-Black-Heart-ebook/dp/B008FXTNDO


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*Jake Armstrong believes Becky Rackley is the recipient of his wife's donated heart*. She goes through the same thought process, but neither tells the other. She's a secret agent for MI5, working on anti-terrorism. He's an investigator for an insurance company, specialising in the theft of valuable works of art.

When a terrorist organisation threaten to blow up London with a dirty nuclear bomb unless their demands are met, and Jake tells Becky he's going to Moscow to hunt for a stolen painting, she thinks his trip could lead to the whereabouts of the nuclear missile launch pads. She wires him up with a tracking device - without his permission or knowledge - and keeps track of his movements from London.

*The plan goes badly wrong*. Jake is captured, left to die in a damp, cold shed in Moscow, and the terrorists issue an ultimatum: they'll nuke London in ten days unless their demands are met.

*The clock starts to tick*. London's evacuated, and Becky flies to Moscow in an attempt to avert a world catastrophe and find Jake, dead or alive.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008FXTNDO
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Bloodied-Black-Heart-ebook/dp/B008FXTNDO


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*Jake Armstrong believes Becky Rackley is the recipient of his wife's donated heart*. She goes through the same thought process, but neither tells the other. She's a secret agent for MI5, working on anti-terrorism. He's an investigator for an insurance company, specialising in the theft of valuable works of art.

When a terrorist organisation threaten to blow up London with a dirty nuclear bomb unless their demands are met, and Jake tells Becky he's going to Moscow to hunt for a stolen painting, she thinks his trip could lead to the whereabouts of the nuclear missile launch pads. She wires him up with a tracking device - without his permission or knowledge - and keeps track of his movements from London.

*The plan goes badly wrong*. Jake is captured, left to die in a damp, cold shed in Moscow, and the terrorists issue an ultimatum: they'll nuke London in ten days unless their demands are met.

*The clock starts to tick*. London's evacuated, and Becky flies to Moscow in an attempt to avert a world catastrophe and find Jake, dead or alive.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008FXTNDO
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Bloodied-Black-Heart-ebook/dp/B008FXTNDO


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*Jake Armstrong believes Becky Rackley is the recipient of his wife's donated heart*. She goes through the same thought process, but neither tells the other. She's a secret agent for MI5, working on anti-terrorism. He's an investigator for an insurance company, specialising in the theft of valuable works of art.

When a terrorist organisation threaten to blow up London with a dirty nuclear bomb unless their demands are met, and Jake tells Becky he's going to Moscow to hunt for a stolen painting, she thinks his trip could lead to the whereabouts of the nuclear missile launch pads. She wires him up with a tracking device - without his permission or knowledge - and keeps track of his movements from London.

*The plan goes badly wrong*. Jake is captured, left to die in a damp, cold shed in Moscow, and the terrorists issue an ultimatum: they'll nuke London in ten days unless their demands are met.

*The clock starts to tick*. London's evacuated, and Becky flies to Moscow in an attempt to avert a world catastrophe and find Jake, dead or alive.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008FXTNDO
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Bloodied-Black-Heart-ebook/dp/B008FXTNDO


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*Jake Armstrong believes Becky Rackley is the recipient of his wife's donated heart.* She goes through the same thought process, but neither tells the other. She's a secret agent for MI5, working on anti-terrorism. He's an investigator for an insurance company, specialising in the theft of valuable works of art.

When a terrorist organisation threaten to blow up London with a dirty nuclear bomb unless their demands are met, and Jake tells Becky he's going to Moscow to hunt for a stolen painting, she thinks his trip could lead to the whereabouts of the nuclear missile launch pads. She wires him up with a tracking device - without his permission or knowledge - and keeps track of his movements from London.

*The plan goes badly wrong*. Jake is captured, left to die in a damp, cold shed in Moscow, and the terrorists issue an ultimatum: they'll nuke London in ten days unless their demands are met.

*The clock starts to tick*. London's evacuated, and Becky flies to Moscow in an attempt to avert a world catastrophe and find Jake, dead or alive.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008FXTNDO
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Bloodied-Black-Heart-ebook/dp/B008FXTNDO


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*Jake Armstrong believes Becky Rackley is the recipient of his wife's donated heart*. She goes through the same thought process, but neither tells the other. She's a secret agent for MI5, working on anti-terrorism. He's an investigator for an insurance company, specialising in the theft of valuable works of art.

When a terrorist organisation threaten to blow up London with a dirty nuclear bomb unless their demands are met, and Jake tells Becky he's going to Moscow to hunt for a stolen painting, she thinks his trip could lead to the whereabouts of the nuclear missile launch pads. She wires him up with a tracking device - without his permission or knowledge - and keeps track of his movements from London.

*The plan goes badly wrong*. Jake is captured, left to die in a damp, cold shed in Moscow, and the terrorists issue an ultimatum: they'll nuke London in ten days unless their demands are met.

*The clock starts to tick*. London's evacuated, and Becky flies to Moscow in an attempt to avert a world catastrophe and find Jake, dead or alive.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008FXTNDO
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Bloodied-Black-Heart-ebook/dp/B008FXTNDO


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*FREE 20 SEPTEMBER THRU TO 24 SEPTEMBER*

*Who gifted Becky's new heart?*

*A heart plucked from a dead person - killed in a terrorist atrocity - and transplanted into another young woman becomes the magnetic force that draws a man and a woman together, and lands them both in the middle of an international crisis, where extremists threaten to nuke London, and the couple face certain death.*

Jake Armstrong wants to find the person who has his wife's donated heart. He meets Becky Rackley and believes she is that person. She thinks the same, but they don't discuss it. Becky is a spy, and is on a mission to stop terrorists targeting a nuclear device on London. When the terrorists set an ultimatum, Jake is dragged into a world crisis where he will die unless Becky acts to save him.

By the time Becky gets to Moscow, Jake has disappeared and London has been evacuated with only a few days left before the terrorists carry out their threat to raze the city to the ground. MI5 believe Grigoriy Nabutov knows the location of the terrorists' missile launch pad, and they order Becky to sleep with him to obtain the information. She baulks at their instruction, but realises it is the only way she might save London and find Jake, dead or alive.

*FREE 20 SEPTEMBER THRU TO 24 SEPTEMBER*

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008FXTNDO
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Bloodied-Black-Heart-ebook/dp/B008FXTNDO


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*Who gifted Becky's new heart?*

A heart plucked from a dead person - killed in a terrorist atrocity - and transplanted into another young woman becomes the magnetic force that draws a man and a woman together, and lands them both in the middle of an international crisis, where extremists threaten to nuke London, and the couple face certain death.

Jake Armstrong wants to find the person who has his wife's donated heart. He meets Becky Rackley and believes she is that person. She thinks the same, but they don't discuss it. Becky is a spy, and is on a mission to stop terrorists targeting a nuclear device on London. When the terrorists set an ultimatum, Jake is dragged into a world crisis where he will die unless Becky acts to save him.

By the time Becky gets to Moscow, Jake has disappeared and London has been evacuated with only a few days left before the terrorists carry out their threat to raze the city to the ground. MI5 believe Grigoriy Nabutov knows the location of the terrorists' missile launch pad, and they order Becky to sleep with him to obtain the information. She baulks at their instruction, but realises it is the only way she might save London and find Jake, dead or alive.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008FXTNDO
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Bloodied-Black-Heart-ebook/dp/B008FXTNDO


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*Who gifted Becky's new heart?*

A heart plucked from a dead person - killed in a terrorist atrocity - and transplanted into another young woman becomes the magnetic force that draws a man and a woman together, and lands them both in the middle of an international crisis, where extremists threaten to nuke London, and the couple face certain death.

Jake Armstrong wants to find the person who has his wife's donated heart. He meets Becky Rackley and believes she is that person. She thinks the same, but they don't discuss it. Becky is a spy, and is on a mission to stop terrorists targeting a nuclear device on London. When the terrorists set an ultimatum, Jake is dragged into a world crisis where he will die unless Becky acts to save him.

By the time Becky gets to Moscow, Jake has disappeared and London has been evacuated with only a few days left before the terrorists carry out their threat to raze the city to the ground. MI5 believe Grigoriy Nabutov knows the location of the terrorists' missile launch pad, and they order Becky to sleep with him to obtain the information. She baulks at their instruction, but realises it is the only way she might save London and find Jake, dead or alive.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008FXTNDO
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Bloodied-Black-Heart-ebook/dp/B008FXTNDO


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*Who gifted Becky's new heart?*

A heart plucked from a dead person - killed in a terrorist atrocity - and transplanted into another young woman becomes the magnetic force that draws a man and a woman together, and lands them both in the middle of an international crisis, where extremists threaten to nuke London, and the couple face certain death.

Jake Armstrong wants to find the person who has his wife's donated heart. He meets Becky Rackley and believes she is that person. She thinks the same, but they don't discuss it. Becky is a spy, and is on a mission to stop terrorists targeting a nuclear device on London. When the terrorists set an ultimatum, Jake is dragged into a world crisis where he will die unless Becky acts to save him.

By the time Becky gets to Moscow, Jake has disappeared and London has been evacuated with only a few days left before the terrorists carry out their threat to raze the city to the ground. MI5 believe Grigoriy Nabutov knows the location of the terrorists' missile launch pad, and they order Becky to sleep with him to obtain the information. She baulks at their instruction, but realises it is the only way she might save London and find Jake, dead or alive.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008FXTNDO
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Bloodied-Black-Heart-ebook/dp/B008FXTNDO


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*Who gifted Becky's new heart?*

A heart plucked from a dead person - killed in a terrorist atrocity - and transplanted into another young woman becomes the magnetic force that draws a man and a woman together, and lands them both in the middle of an international crisis, where extremists threaten to nuke London, and the couple face certain death.

Jake Armstrong wants to find the person who has his wife's donated heart. He meets Becky Rackley and believes she is that person. She thinks the same, but they don't discuss it. Becky is a spy, and is on a mission to stop terrorists targeting a nuclear device on London. When the terrorists set an ultimatum, Jake is dragged into a world crisis where he will die unless Becky acts to save him.

By the time Becky gets to Moscow, Jake has disappeared and London has been evacuated with only a few days left before the terrorists carry out their threat to raze the city to the ground. MI5 believe Grigoriy Nabutov knows the location of the terrorists' missile launch pad, and they order Becky to sleep with him to obtain the information. She baulks at their instruction, but realises it is the only way she might save London and find Jake, dead or alive.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008FXTNDO
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Bloodied-Black-Heart-ebook/dp/B008FXTNDO


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*Who gifted Becky's new heart?*

A heart plucked from a dead person - killed in a terrorist atrocity - and transplanted into another young woman becomes the magnetic force that draws a man and a woman together, and lands them both in the middle of an international crisis, where extremists threaten to nuke London, and the couple face certain death.

Jake Armstrong wants to find the person who has his wife's donated heart. He meets Becky Rackley and believes she is that person. She thinks the same, but they don't discuss it. Becky is a spy, and is on a mission to stop terrorists targeting a nuclear device on London. When the terrorists set an ultimatum, Jake is dragged into a world crisis where he will die unless Becky acts to save him.

By the time Becky gets to Moscow, Jake has disappeared and London has been evacuated with only a few days left before the terrorists carry out their threat to raze the city to the ground. MI5 believe Grigoriy Nabutov knows the location of the terrorists' missile launch pad, and they order Becky to sleep with him to obtain the information. She baulks at their instruction, but realises it is the only way she might save London and find Jake, dead or alive.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008FXTNDO
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Bloodied-Black-Heart-ebook/dp/B008FXTNDO


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*Who gifted Becky's new heart?*

*A heart plucked from a dead person - killed in a terrorist atrocity - and transplanted into another young woman becomes the magnetic force that draws a man and a woman together, and lands them both in the middle of an international crisis, where extremists threaten to nuke London, and the couple face certain death.*

Jake Armstrong wants to find the person who has his wife's donated heart. He meets Becky Rackley and believes she is that person. She thinks the same, but they don't discuss it. Becky is a spy, and is on a mission to stop terrorists targeting a nuclear device on London. When the terrorists set an ultimatum, Jake is dragged into a world crisis where he will die unless Becky acts to save him.

By the time Becky gets to Moscow, Jake has disappeared and London has been evacuated with only a few days left before the terrorists carry out their threat to raze the city to the ground. MI5 believe Grigoriy Nabutov knows the location of the terrorists' missile launch pad, and they order Becky to sleep with him to obtain the information. She baulks at their instruction, but realises it is the only way she might save London and find Jake, dead or alive.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008FXTNDO
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Bloodied-Black-Heart-ebook/dp/B008FXTNDO


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*Who gifted Becky's new heart?

A heart plucked from a dead person - killed in a terrorist atrocity - and transplanted into another young woman becomes the magnetic force that draws a man and a woman together, and lands them both in the middle of an international crisis, where extremists threaten to nuke London, and the couple face certain death.*

Jake Armstrong wants to find the person who has his wife's donated heart. He meets Becky Rackley and believes she is that person. She thinks the same, but they don't discuss it. Becky is a spy, and is on a mission to stop terrorists targeting a nuclear device on London. When the terrorists set an ultimatum, Jake is dragged into a world crisis where he will die unless Becky acts to save him.

By the time Becky gets to Moscow, Jake has disappeared and London has been evacuated with only a few days left before the terrorists carry out their threat to raze the city to the ground. MI5 believe Grigoriy Nabutov knows the location of the terrorists' missile launch pad, and they order Becky to sleep with him to obtain the information. She baulks at their instruction, but realises it is the only way she might save London and find Jake, dead or alive.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008FXTNDO
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Bloodied-Black-Heart-ebook/dp/B008FXTNDO


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*Who gifted Becky's new heart?*

A heart plucked from a dead person - killed in a terrorist atrocity - and transplanted into another young woman becomes the magnetic force that draws a man and a woman together, and lands them both in the middle of an international crisis, where extremists threaten to nuke London, and the couple face certain death.

Jake Armstrong wants to find the person who has his wife's donated heart. He meets Becky Rackley and believes she is that person. She thinks the same, but they don't discuss it. Becky is a spy, and is on a mission to stop terrorists targeting a nuclear device on London. When the terrorists set an ultimatum, Jake is dragged into a world crisis where he will die unless Becky acts to save him.

By the time Becky gets to Moscow, Jake has disappeared and London has been evacuated with only a few days left before the terrorists carry out their threat to raze the city to the ground. MI5 believe Grigoriy Nabutov knows the location of the terrorists' missile launch pad, and they order Becky to sleep with him to obtain the information. She baulks at their instruction, but realises it is the only way she might save London and find Jake, dead or alive.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008FXTNDO
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Bloodied-Black-Heart-ebook/dp/B008FXTNDO


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*Who gifted Becky's new heart?*

A heart plucked from a dead person - killed in a terrorist atrocity - and transplanted into another young woman becomes the magnetic force that draws a man and a woman together, and lands them both in the middle of an international crisis, where extremists threaten to nuke London, and the couple face certain death.

Jake Armstrong wants to find the person who has his wife's donated heart. He meets Becky Rackley and believes she is that person. She thinks the same, but they don't discuss it. Becky is a spy, and is on a mission to stop terrorists targeting a nuclear device on London. When the terrorists set an ultimatum, Jake is dragged into a world crisis where he will die unless Becky acts to save him.

By the time Becky gets to Moscow, Jake has disappeared and London has been evacuated with only a few days left before the terrorists carry out their threat to raze the city to the ground. MI5 believe Grigoriy Nabutov knows the location of the terrorists' missile launch pad, and they order Becky to sleep with him to obtain the information. She baulks at their instruction, but realises it is the only way she might save London and find Jake, dead or alive.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008FXTNDO
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Bloodied-Black-Heart-ebook/dp/B008FXTNDO


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*Who gifted Becky's new heart?*

A heart plucked from a dead person - killed in a terrorist atrocity - and transplanted into another young woman becomes the magnetic force that draws a man and a woman together, and lands them both in the middle of an international crisis, where extremists threaten to nuke London, and the couple face certain death.

Jake Armstrong wants to find the person who has his wife's donated heart. He meets Becky Rackley and believes she is that person. She thinks the same, but they don't discuss it. Becky is a spy, and is on a mission to stop terrorists targeting a nuclear device on London. When the terrorists set an ultimatum, Jake is dragged into a world crisis where he will die unless Becky acts to save him.

By the time Becky gets to Moscow, Jake has disappeared and London has been evacuated with only a few days left before the terrorists carry out their threat to raze the city to the ground. MI5 believe Grigoriy Nabutov knows the location of the terrorists' missile launch pad, and they order Becky to sleep with him to obtain the information. She baulks at their instruction, but realises it is the only way she might save London and find Jake, dead or alive.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008FXTNDO
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Bloodied-Black-Heart-ebook/dp/B008FXTNDO


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*Who gifted Becky's new heart?*

A heart plucked from a dead person - killed in a terrorist atrocity - and transplanted into another young woman becomes the magnetic force that draws a man and a woman together, and lands them both in the middle of an international crisis, where extremists threaten to nuke London, and the couple face certain death.

Jake Armstrong wants to find the person who has his wife's donated heart. He meets Becky Rackley and believes she is that person. She thinks the same, but they don't discuss it. Becky is a spy, and is on a mission to stop terrorists targeting a nuclear device on London. When the terrorists set an ultimatum, Jake is dragged into a world crisis where he will die unless Becky acts to save him.

By the time Becky gets to Moscow, Jake has disappeared and London has been evacuated with only a few days left before the terrorists carry out their threat to raze the city to the ground. MI5 believe Grigoriy Nabutov knows the location of the terrorists' missile launch pad, and they order Becky to sleep with him to obtain the information. She baulks at their instruction, but realises it is the only way she might save London and find Jake, dead or alive.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008FXTNDO
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Bloodied-Black-Heart-ebook/dp/B008FXTNDO


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*Who gifted Becky's new heart?*

A heart plucked from a dead person - killed in a terrorist atrocity - and transplanted into another young woman becomes the magnetic force that draws a man and a woman together, and lands them both in the middle of an international crisis, where extremists threaten to nuke London, and the couple face certain death.

Jake Armstrong wants to find the person who has his wife's donated heart. He meets Becky Rackley and believes she is that person. She thinks the same, but they don't discuss it. Becky is a spy, and is on a mission to stop terrorists targeting a nuclear device on London. When the terrorists set an ultimatum, Jake is dragged into a world crisis where he will die unless Becky acts to save him.

By the time Becky gets to Moscow, Jake has disappeared and London has been evacuated with only a few days left before the terrorists carry out their threat to raze the city to the ground. MI5 believe Grigoriy Nabutov knows the location of the terrorists' missile launch pad, and they order Becky to sleep with him to obtain the information. She baulks at their instruction, but realises it is the only way she might save London and find Jake, dead or alive.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008FXTNDO
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Bloodied-Black-Heart-ebook/dp/B008FXTNDO


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*Who gifted Becky's new heart?*

A heart plucked from a dead person - killed in a terrorist atrocity - and transplanted into another young woman becomes the magnetic force that draws a man and a woman together, and lands them both in the middle of an international crisis, where extremists threaten to nuke London, and the couple face certain death.

Jake Armstrong wants to find the person who has his wife's donated heart. He meets Becky Rackley and believes she is that person. She thinks the same, but they don't discuss it. Becky is a spy, and is on a mission to stop terrorists targeting a nuclear device on London. When the terrorists set an ultimatum, Jake is dragged into a world crisis where he will die unless Becky acts to save him.

By the time Becky gets to Moscow, Jake has disappeared and London has been evacuated with only a few days left before the terrorists carry out their threat to raze the city to the ground. MI5 believe Grigoriy Nabutov knows the location of the terrorists' missile launch pad, and they order Becky to sleep with him to obtain the information. She baulks at their instruction, but realises it is the only way she might save London and find Jake, dead or alive.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008FXTNDO
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Bloodied-Black-Heart-ebook/dp/B008FXTNDO


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*Who gifted Becky's new heart?*

A heart plucked from a dead person - killed in a terrorist atrocity - and transplanted into another young woman becomes the magnetic force that draws a man and a woman together, and lands them both in the middle of an international crisis, where extremists threaten to nuke London, and the couple face certain death.

Jake Armstrong wants to find the person who has his wife's donated heart. He meets Becky Rackley and believes she is that person. She thinks the same, but they don't discuss it. Becky is a spy, and is on a mission to stop terrorists targeting a nuclear device on London. When the terrorists set an ultimatum, Jake is dragged into a world crisis where he will die unless Becky acts to save him.

By the time Becky gets to Moscow, Jake has disappeared and London has been evacuated with only a few days left before the terrorists carry out their threat to raze the city to the ground. MI5 believe Grigoriy Nabutov knows the location of the terrorists' missile launch pad, and they order Becky to sleep with him to obtain the information. She baulks at their instruction, but realises it is the only way she might save London and find Jake, dead or alive.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008FXTNDO
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Bloodied-Black-Heart-ebook/dp/B008FXTNDO


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*Who gifted Becky's new heart?*

A heart plucked from a dead person - killed in a terrorist atrocity - and transplanted into another young woman becomes the magnetic force that draws a man and a woman together, and lands them both in the middle of an international crisis, where extremists threaten to nuke London, and the couple face certain death.

Jake Armstrong wants to find the person who has his wife's donated heart. He meets Becky Rackley and believes she is that person. She thinks the same, but they don't discuss it. Becky is a spy, and is on a mission to stop terrorists targeting a nuclear device on London. When the terrorists set an ultimatum, Jake is dragged into a world crisis where he will die unless Becky acts to save him.

By the time Becky gets to Moscow, Jake has disappeared and London has been evacuated with only a few days left before the terrorists carry out their threat to raze the city to the ground. MI5 believe Grigoriy Nabutov knows the location of the terrorists' missile launch pad, and they order Becky to sleep with him to obtain the information. She baulks at their instruction, but realises it is the only way she might save London and find Jake, dead or alive.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008FXTNDO
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Bloodied-Black-Heart-ebook/dp/B008FXTNDO


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*A heart plucked from a dead person - killed in a terrorist atrocity - and transplanted into another young woman becomes the magnetic force that draws a man and a woman together, and lands them both in the middle of an international crisis, where extremists threaten to nuke London, and the couple face certain death.*

Jake Armstrong wants to find the person who has his wife's donated heart. He meets Becky Rackley and believes she is that person. She thinks the same, but they don't discuss it. Becky is a spy, and is on a mission to stop terrorists targeting a nuclear device on London. When the terrorists set an ultimatum, Jake is dragged into a world crisis where he will die unless Becky acts to save him.

By the time Becky gets to Moscow, Jake has disappeared and London has been evacuated with only a few days left before the terrorists carry out their threat to raze the city to the ground. MI5 believe Grigoriy Nabutov knows the location of the terrorists' missile launch pad, and they order Becky to sleep with him to obtain the information. She baulks at their instruction, but realises it is the only way she might save London and find Jake, dead or alive.

The Bloodied Black Heart
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Bloodied-Black-Heart-ebook/dp/B008FXTNDO


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*A heart plucked from a dead person - killed in a terrorist atrocity - and transplanted into another young woman becomes the magnetic force that draws a man and a woman together, and lands them both in the middle of an international crisis, where extremists threaten to nuke London, and the couple face certain death.*

Jake Armstrong wants to find the person who has his wife's donated heart. He meets Becky Rackley and believes she is that person. She thinks the same, but they don't discuss it. Becky is a spy, and is on a mission to stop terrorists targeting a nuclear device on London. When the terrorists set an ultimatum, Jake is dragged into a world crisis where he will die unless Becky acts to save him.

By the time Becky gets to Moscow, Jake has disappeared and London has been evacuated with only a few days left before the terrorists carry out their threat to raze the city to the ground. MI5 believe Grigoriy Nabutov knows the location of the terrorists' missile launch pad, and they order Becky to sleep with him to obtain the information. She baulks at their instruction, but realises it is the only way she might save London and find Jake, dead or alive.

The Bloodied Black Heart
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Bloodied-Black-Heart-ebook/dp/B008FXTNDO


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*A heart plucked from a dead person - killed in a terrorist atrocity - and transplanted into another young woman becomes the magnetic force that draws a man and a woman together, and lands them both in the middle of an international crisis, where extremists threaten to nuke London, and the couple face certain death.*

Jake Armstrong wants to find the person who has his wife's donated heart. He meets Becky Rackley and believes she is that person. She thinks the same, but they don't discuss it. Becky is a spy, and is on a mission to stop terrorists targeting a nuclear device on London. When the terrorists set an ultimatum, Jake is dragged into a world crisis where he will die unless Becky acts to save him.

By the time Becky gets to Moscow, Jake has disappeared and London has been evacuated with only a few days left before the terrorists carry out their threat to raze the city to the ground. MI5 believe Grigoriy Nabutov knows the location of the terrorists' missile launch pad, and they order Becky to sleep with him to obtain the information. She baulks at their instruction, but realises it is the only way she might save London and find Jake, dead or alive.

The Bloodied Black Heart
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Bloodied-Black-Heart-ebook/dp/B008FXTNDO


----------

